# 25 indicted in alleged illegal RI sports bets ring



## kwflatbed

25 indicted in alleged illegal RI sports bets ring

PROVIDENCE, R.I. -- A Rhode Island grand jury has indicted 
25 people in connection with an alleged illegal sports betting 
ring, including several people authorities say are mobsters.

Read more: *http://www1.whdh.com/news/main/local/#ixzz1cjqP2XPz*​


----------

